# Shrimp Curry



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

This recipe mixes Malaysian, Thai and Indian flavors. Here's how I did it:

Dice a large yellow onion and fry in 2 tablespoons of butter and 2 tablespoons of vegetable or peanut oil. Fry until the onions just start to get golden.
Add a tablespoon each of minced garlic and fresh ginger. Fry until the ingredients no longer smell raw.
Add a tablespoon of Thai red or penang curry paste. Fry until the paste darkens in color and becomes fragrant. If the mix starts to burn, sprinkle a teaspoon or two or water.
Add two tablespoons of curry powder. Different curry powders will result in different flavors. I use a tablespoon of Malaysian Baba Fish curry powder and one tablespoon of Indian Sambar powder. Sambar is not really a curry, but adds a different and interesting flavor.
Add a teaspoon each of turmeric powder and chili powder.
Add two large ripe tomatoes, grated. Mix thoroughly and continue to fry until the oil starts to separate out.
Add a teaspoon each of brown sugar and tamarind paste.
Add six ****** lime leaves and two stalks of lemongrass. When using lemongrass, cut and discard the bottom 1 inch, use the remaining 6 or 7 inches, and discard the rest. Cut the lemon grass into 2 to 3 inch segments. Crush with the side of your knife and add to the pan.
Add 2 cups of water and bring to boil. Then reduce to simmer. Simmer for 10 mins while stirring occasionally.
Add one cup of coconut milk and continue to stir and simmer.
Taste the sauce for seasoning and add salt and fresh ground pepper as needed.
Continue to simmer or add water till the sauce achieves the required consistency. At this point, the sauce should taste exactly the way you want it to.
If you like, you can add a cup of diced pineapple to the curry sauce. I like the sweet-savory contrast.
Peel and de-vein a pound of shrimp. I used a pound of 16/20 ct. Add to the pan. Continue to cook for about 4 mins. Flip, and cook for another 3 minutes. Do not overcook the shrimp or they turn tough.
Remove from the heat. Plate. Garnish with fresh chopped cilantro and serve.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Az Foodie,

Interesting aromatic fragrant recipe. Have to take a serious look at it on Monday.

Thanks for posting.

Have nice wkend.

Margcata


----------

